

You’ll Never Guess What’s Actually in Your Supplements… - xvirk
http://blog.exoprotein.com/youll-never-guess-whats-actually-supplements/

======
teilo
A supplement company trashing other supplement companies.

------
LoSboccacc
the trainers hate him?

